# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Novidades Iluminação LED TMC: Nova luminária 30W e Controlador Iluminação Aqua Beam

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Parece que a TMC irá lançar brevemente, estas próximas semanas, dois novos produtos relacionados com iluminação LED.


Uma nova calha modular, Aqua Beam 1000 Ultra HD, em duas versões: uma com 10 leds brancos (Marine White), outra com 7 leds brancos e 3 azuis (Reef White), sendo todos os leds de 3W. Em termos comparativos, este módulo terá um tamanho reduzido de 20 cm x 20 cm, e uma potência luminosa de 30W, equivalente a cerca de 2.5 x blades Aqua Beam 500! Resta sublinhar que em relação aos Leds, a potência equivalente a iluminação T5 será potencialmente o dobro dos watts. Ou seja, este foco de 30W em leds terá uma intensidade luminosa equivalente a uns 60W de iluminação T5. Os preços rondarão entre as 250 e as 300 libras (375 a 450 euros).


Um controlador de iluminação, compatível com esta nova calha bem como as anteriores Aqua Beam 500, com dois canais e funcionalidades de temporizador (timer), bem como efeitos nascer do sol, por do sol, luz do dia e luar. Preço rondará 70 libras (105 euros).

Sites e fotos relacionadas...

Hot news from TMC about Aquabeam 1000HD - UltimateReef.com

GroBeam 1000 HD and AquaBeam 1000 LED lights from TMC Tropical Marine Center | glassbox-design.com

AquaBeam 1000HD LED Aquarium and Reef Light Tile by TMC - Tropical Marine Centre | glassbox-design.com

Tropical Marine Centre to launch new AquaBeam 1000 HD Ultra lighting and AquaRay control unit | Practical Fishkeeping magazine

  
 

Quality Marine demoes the new Aquabeam 1000 HD LED Tile and controller | Reef Builders -The Reef Aquarium Blog

     

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/s...d.php?t=312638

----------


## António Vitor

assim ok...quanto muito temos 2x a eficiência de normais t5...
e se assim for temos das luzes mais eficientes do mercado.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Pois é, com Leds destes consegue-se ter uma iluminação semelhante a T5 e HQI, pagando mensalmente metade do consumo e não precisando de substituir leds durante 5 a 10 anos...  :Vitoria: 

Aquilo do "equivalent to 150W metal halide" acho que está um pouco enganador... o que o foco tem é uma densidade de iluminação semelhante ao de uma HQI de 150W... só que densidade é uma amostra... a iluminação efectiva será porventura bastante próxima de uma HQI de 70W...  :SbOk5: 

De resto, isto parece ser mesmo o futuro... é esperar os preços ficarem mais interessantes...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Então alguma novidade sobre estes Leds.
Testes e mais testes....
 :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Ralmente os Leds t^m muitas vantagens, mas ainda não me convenceram totalmente!

Além do elevado investimento inicial, os resultados em SPS ainda deixam algo a desejar!

Há vários relatos de pessoal que entregou os leds por deixarem os corais castanhos!

Temos de nos resignar, cores vibrantes só mesmo com HQI!

Realmente são o futuro, mas ainda há muito que evoluir!

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Já alguém utilizou os serviços do site chinês Wenzhou M&C Foreign Trade Co., Ltd. - led light, led, led lamp

Eu tinha quase a certeza que um membro já tinha falado deste site...

Eles têm uma iluminação a metade do preço da presentemente referida e com 8500 lumens branca/azul etc...

São old news?

RB

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Finalmente...

no site oficial tem os novos produtos referidos...
TMC: Aquarium Products - AquaRay Solid State Aquarium Lighting

e, aleluia, 

uma AquaRay FAQ!

TMC: Aquarium Products - Aquaray Solid State Aquarium Lighting

agora sim, já podemos saber pormenores importantes da luz dos leds  :Cool: 

de realçar...




> How many AquaBeam 500 units will I need for my marine aquarium?
> 
> For a FULL REEF aquarium (fish and invertebrates):
> 
> *1 x AquaBeam 500 per* 1 sq. ft. [*30 x 30 cm2*] of surface area, for example, to light a 4 foot x 2 foot [*120 x 60 cm2*] aquarium, you will need 4 x 2 = *8 units*.
> 
> For a FISH ONLY WITH LIVE ROCK aquarium:
> 
> 1 x AquaBeam 500 per 1.3 sq. ft. of surface area. Using the same example, you will need 4 x 2 / 1.3 = 6 units.


eu diria, dado o formato comprido da blade, que cada AquaBeam500 dará conta de uma área de 60 x 15 cm2, mais precisamente...  :Wink: 



> For marine and reef aquaria**, two diode colours are used:
> 
> 1. *Marine White* - this is a cool white diode, specially selected for brightness and is rated at *14000 K*elvin.
> 
> 2. *Reef Blue* - this diode is rated at over *50000 K*elvin and is specified for accentuating the bright colours of corals and other bioluminescent marine animals. The shorter wavelength of blue light also means that this diode provides good light penetration for deeper or more specialised aquaria.


aqui fiquei confuso... uma temperatura de 14000K não pertence já ao azulado? 




> Do AquaRay LEDs emit light in the right spectrum for growing corals and plants?
> 
> All the animals normally kept by aquarists, including fish, plants, corals and all invertebrates, ultimately depend on the sun for their well-being. Furthermore, as responsible hobbyists, we all want to provide the animals we keep with conditions that are as close to what they would experience in the wild as possible.
> 
> When it comes to lighting, this means providing light of the right intensity, with a spectral quality that is as close to natural sunlight as we can make it.
> 
> *When viewed through a spectroscope*, most artificial lights are visibly different to sunlight (see Fig. 1, 2 and 3 below). *AquaRay LEDs have a much more even spectrum which is much closer to sunlight* (see Fig. 4).
> 
> Figure 1. Sunlight
> ...


acreditando na TMC, parece ter um espectro realmente bom, falhando apenas nos ultra-violeta, de resto *****  :Cool: 




> To what depth will light from an AquaRay light penetrate in my tank?
> 
> Single-point white light sources, like Power LEDs, offer two key benefits - firstly, because the light is focussed within a narrow angle , most of the light they emit enters the water surface close to the perpendicular and therefore with very little reflection, and secondly, because the light is emitted at a very cool white temperature and the spectrum is dominated by a strong peak in short blue wavelength, it is at a higher energy level and absorption by the water is minimised and therefore very effective at penetrating deep into the tank.
> 
> *Given clean, clear water, Marine White AquaBeams should penetrate to a depth of at least one meter. Animals that require intense light, such as most hard corals, should be positioned higher up in the water column, between the surface and about 600mm depth, so that they get the maximum benefit of the light that is emitted at all wavelengths. Increasing the proportion of Blue PowerLEDs will help illuminate deeper tanks where absorption of the longer wavelengths in inevitable.*


portanto, segundo eles, podemos manter SPS até 60cm de profundidade... vamos assumir que não é apenas uma frase de marketing...  :Big Grin:

----------

